# Who makes oem thermostat?



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

This weekend I'm putting on new radiator and heat hoses. Previous owner left old on when he replaced radiator. When I'm doing that job I think it's safe to replace thermostat too. Since there's no local Nissan dealer and shipping will take too long, I need to buy thermost at locally to do job on time. Anyone know which manufacturer made the thermostat for a 1996 sentra gle1.6?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No clue, but looking at RockAuto both Gates and ACDelco have thermostat models for your car. One of the two brands is probably available at a local supplier to you.


----------



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

Napartment has 2 Napa branded ones and an atrom in stock. And adanced auto has stant and a car quest branded in stock.


----------



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

I ask since my experience is with ford's mostly, they like stant or Robert shaw brands. Tend to not function long otherwise.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Peeking at Rockauto anew, shows they have two different stant models Stant 48368 which is OE exact 170 degrees, and another Stant 45758 they say is a premium one, and 180 degrees. I note that there is another brand that goes to 192 degrees.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The OEM thermostats for the 1996 Senta 1.6L were made by two companies, Fuji and NIHON (which was likely made by Nippon Thermostat). The factory thermostat was rated at 82 degrees C (170 degrees F). The biggest issues I've had with aftermarket thermostats (usually Stant) is that they tend to run a little cooler than the factory thermostat; the coolant temp gauge needle will sit a little further south of dead center on the gauge than it will when a Nissan thermostat is installed. If I had to take a chance on one of the choices from Rockauto, I would go with the Aisin # THT008. Aisin is a former division of Toyota (like Denso) and makes a number of OEM parts for Nissan, including water pumps.


----------



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you. I figured the one in car is stuck open. After a 15 mile drive on a mountain road temp guage showed cold.


----------



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

I was able to find a parts listing page that shows the OEM Nissan thermostat options that are available for your model. It does have NIHON and FUJI as the OE manufacturers. I've ordered from this source before and I'm very pleased with the service, selection and prices. All their parts come with the factory warranty as well. Here's the parts listing page https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/1996-nissan-sentra-b14u/water-pump-cooling-fan-thermostat.html?PNC=21200


----------



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks I'll get one for the next time I change out the fluid and hoses.


----------

